

Why the Oatmeal is wrong about Net Neutrality (and probably you too) - tenscores
http://tenscores.com/daily/business/net-neutrality-oatmeal-wrong-201411140700/

======
debacle
This is the most obscene FUD I've seen in a long time.

Whoever wrote this should be proud of themselves. It's a work of art.

